# Fishing expo



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Spent about 2-3 hours at the expo today and had a great time. It was nice to talk to the folks at the Big Joshy booth and the OGF booth...I actually shopped the Joshy booth twice. The whole time I was there the Joshy booth was the busiest by far and well deserved. As soon as my buddy and I walked up we were greeted by Lundy and some of the new items were shown and explained to us. I didn't get a chance to talk to Fishslim as he was pretty occupied with other customers but I'm hoping to get a minute or two with him when I go back on Sunday. Plenty of other booths at the show worth visiting as well. They had a few booths with custom painted lures which was nice. I don't ever feel like my tackle box is fully stocked but I was able to put a huge dent in it today.

I'm glad the expo came back this year and hope it's a sign that it'll be something we can look forward to every year.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks! Glad we could help out. Today was busy for a friday with bad wearher. I have a feeling tomorrow will be packed! Me and Slim still found time to go sneak over and buy some custom painted suspending jerkbaits from Fulks Custom Cranks. Did not get to walk around but seems like more rods reels and just stuff to look at compared to last year. Long hard weekend standing on concrete and loosing your voice but its lots of fun.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

R u taking only cash?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

seang22 said:


> R u taking only cash?


No, credit cards accepted at the booth.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank u


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Spent some time there yesterday, Friday, as well. 2 hour drive for me but well worth it. Bought a bunch of crayfish swims from Joshy and BS'ed a little with Troy as well. Nice to meet you Mr. Lundy. Still looking for a Joshy baseball cap...????? Even ended up with a few custom painted stick baits also. Looked real hard at the Garmin depth finders. Just wished Hummingbird was there also. Even put a few faces to names at the OGF booth. Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I won't make it now until tom. I hope there r some Joshys still available


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunday is a good day to go. Last year I picked up Rod and Reel combo for couple hundred as opposed to the 450 of the original price. Some of the lure makers also gave deals. Joshy's I dont know brother... That table was on fire. I thought he had an advantage with that good looking wife of his, but, seemed to me everyone was pooling around Fishslim.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I took the 2hr drive well worth it however next year I think they will need a bigger place.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Always enjoy going to fishing shows during the winter. Spent a few hours at the boat and RV show a few weeks back. Was hoping to make it to the show today but had some un expected things come up and was not able to make it. Hope to get there tomorrow.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Went today and had a great time. Picked up some joshys and some vic coomer curly shads.all and all it was a very good show.


----------



## mizterp (Aug 4, 2014)

Went up Friday night and had the opportunity to chat with FishSlim a little bit at the Big Joshy booth, incredibly nice guy and even took time to show me a few of the tuning techniques he uses for his jerkbaits. 

I picked up some slims bait in 3.25 & the J5 sizes. My only regret was not picking up more of the orange crush, looks to be a deadly color and hopefully we'll see some available on the website soon!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Very impressed with joshys products. 
Got myself a team ogf sticker (my only purchase today) and got my group set up with a late season Canada trip for some northerns. Very impressed with how the expo is going but they really need to send this thing over to the convention center. Have your speakers at different areas. Was very hard to hear the speakers with the talking of others and p.a system. Plus it was very hard to move around without almost knocking people over ( I'm a big guy lol) all in all I was please just need to change locations.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Everything I experienced today was great the girlfriend would disagree lol but I enjoyed myself big joshy had the setup and the crowd...I hope next year is bigger!


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have been there both days working the bass pro shop Ohio tournament trail booth. I have meet a lot of nice people. I also talked to fish slim he is as advertised. I will be there tomorrow stop by our booth and say hi. Great expo even better than last year. I also think it may need a bigger building in the future. I hope to look around more tomorrow.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Good time at the expo today. Picked up some slim j5 and 3.25. Some really good Saugeye info from all the speakers. Thought I heard some say that it was going to be moved to a bigger building next year.


----------



## rudyfish (Jun 20, 2007)

Also was there today and the Joshy team there was great helped me out and gave me some good advice and also got stocked up Thanks again


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This has got to be best fishing expo in Ohio right now ...right? Used to be a great show in CLE at IX center when I was a kid , but that show is a shell of its formal self and is mostly all about selling time shares and charters. Spent about 5 hours at the show today, really learned allot. Show has only gotten better since the first year. Agree with everyone else , show has outgrown its humble origins , next year I hope it finds a bigger space.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope it stays at the fairgrounds. Easy to get to and easy to park. plenty of larger buildings there. Cant blame the promoters for the "wait and see". Last shows that involved outdoors like fishing were huge flops. What I really liked seeing were the new lure builders that were there. That is what I would want to see encouraged.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Got there at 10am with the wife, stayed till 5:30pm. Spent over $50 bucks on Joshies, enjoyed Fishslims seminar. Also seen old Bud Riser doing an Ice Fishing seminar. He used to do them at the Cleveland Show when it was great. Another good seminar was the crappie one right before Fishslim. I was fascinated by the mobile fishing shanty over at ohio icefishing. That thing was neat. Pretty good show, drove from Akron. Then busted over to Cabelas to spend a couple more dollars. At 8pm the line to purchase guns was very long, wow, lot of people buying guns, they did have a gun sale going on.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I had a great time if it continues to grow I hope they upgrade to a bigger building. It was shoulder to shoulder through most of it. I had to wait in line for every booth I visited. It was a big hit, I'd like to know the total attendance for the weekend. It's nice to meet people who are so willing to help other sportsmen.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Went to show Saturday. Enjoyed Gary Kleins seminar, and especially Ike's seminar. A lot of good vendors and prices. The shuttle service was greatly appreciated, as far away as we had to park. Definitely would go again.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

guppygill said:


> Got there at 10am with the wife, stayed till 5:30pm. Spent over $50 bucks on Joshies, enjoyed Fishslims seminar. Also seen old Bud Riser doing an Ice Fishing seminar. He used to do them at the Cleveland Show when it was great. Another good seminar was the crappie one right before Fishslim. I was fascinated by the mobile fishing shanty over at ohio icefishing. That thing was neat. Pretty good show, drove from Akron. Then busted over to Cabelas to spend a couple more dollars. At 8pm the line to purchase guns was very long, wow, lot of people buying guns, they did have a gun sale going on.





Hoover 4 Me said:


> Spent about 2-3 hours at the expo today and had a great time. It was nice to talk to the folks at the Big Joshy booth and the OGF booth...I actually shopped the Joshy booth twice. The whole time I was there the Joshy booth was the busiest by far and well deserved. As soon as my buddy and I walked up we were greeted by Lundy and some of the new items were shown and explained to us. I didn't get a chance to talk to Fishslim as he was pretty occupied with other customers but I'm hoping to get a minute or two with him when I go back on Sunday. Plenty of other booths at the show worth visiting as well. They had a few booths with custom painted lures which was nice. I don't ever feel like my tackle box is fully stocked but I was able to put a huge dent in it today.
> 
> I'm glad the expo came back this year and hope it's a sign that it'll be something we can look forward to every year.


congrats to DAVE for having the vision an putting in all the hrs. of hard work to organize such an event , with icefishohio an cocc etc. word spread. now with the huge exposure thru all of ohio by OGF and BIG JOSHY ,it looks like it will get the attendance needed to expand.not to overlook all the people that worked the show ,sponsers an dealers. GOOD SHOW. my 2 cents


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Just watched Troy on the news at the fishing expo. You did a great as an ambassador for the sport of fishing by helping the reporter catch her first fish on camera.
I was there at the opening Friday, enjoyed a few seminars and bought some Big Joshy's in various colors. Anixious for the weather to warm up so I can get out and use them.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i missed Troy on the news. if anyone finds a link post it up!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Went to the show Saturday and it was a good time. It was great finally meeting some fellow OGFers! Also had some informative conversations with vendors. Sound sucked at the seminars though.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Heading up soon


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Guys, if you haven't been it's defiantly the best fishing show in Ohio by far. I expect it to be even bigger/better next year. If that is even possible. For those that dont know. OGF member Ohio Ice is the one that put this thing together. I'm sure he'd love to hear from you how you liked the show.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

guppygill said:


> Got there at 10am with the wife, stayed till 5:30pm. Spent over $. At 8pm the line to purchase guns was very long, wow, lot of people buying guns, they did have a gun sale going on.


Buying guns at Cabelas is a laborious underdoing. Takes forever.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Great time at the expo more tackle than expected , only disappointment was the hog trough , no big fish and the water looked nasty.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Water deff looked stained. Wish I bought some more custom cranks. Didn't commit to it though due to no having much time to browse..


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

was glad to see the expo back and bigger...as always spent way to much money ...Big Joshy booth was rocking friday and I am glad i got one of the stickers they where handing out.. love the bigger swims, I think it will be a killer at Erie for those eyes.... OGF booth was pretty popular as well...with their gear and friendly faces... A little disappointed at the lack of ice fishing stuff? But was shocked at the amount of custom painted lures....wow!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

OH YA bought some of those bigger joshy's with the pink on top to green belly....wow those are gonna kill


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I went back today and was one of the first people to hit the Joshy booth...they definitely took a beating Saturday lol. I wish I would have bought more on Friday but still ended up getting some more and my dad bought some of the J5s to try in the ocean when he goes to Florida this summer.

Fishslim had a saugeye seminar at 11 that we went to and the 45 minutes or so he talked absolutely flew by. I'm sure he could stand up in front of a crowd and talk saugeye for several hours...his passion for the pursuit of this fish definitely showed. I have done pretty well targeting saugeye at certain times and in certain conditions but he opened my eyes to things I've been overlooking for years.

Overall I think it was another great expo and I look forward to next season. A huge thanks to Ohio Ice and everyone else that collectively made this happen.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I had a great time. I got there early Saturday but had to leave before noon for personal family time. Was able to hit up Joshy's booth and chat a little with (Troy, Joshy, Lundy). Had some good chats with OGF originals Shakedown (Brandon) and Rumminator. Made it to Vic Coomers to get some of there Silver Sparkle swims. Plus found additions like Hookerz which may be a new add on to my gear. Overall great time.

Later in the evening made it to the meet/greet, great time there plus met some other OGF members. Had some good discussions on OGF history and waters/technique/etc.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

U guys buying those curly shads will not be dis apointed. They move great both fast and lower speeds. They do stiffen a tad in 35° or lesswater but still move good enough at slow speeds with 1/8 oz head.
I finally at one of the last booths we viseted found some custom painted hj12'. An also herd troys 11am seminar today. Well done troy. Lol an ya the joshy booth was slim pickens bye today,but hey thats the goal right. I talked to a guy from fishermans warehouse that said they had a great show. Thats awesome. Im glad this thing is working out. 
The guy with his shanty an custom vex at icefish ohio site was awesome to! Real cool set ups he had.
An i was happy to see all the crappie guys represented well....
To any custom crank vendor that might read this... i know you guys make/sell lake erie stuff because thats were your mainly located.BUT if you were to paint up shallow hj10,12,14's pro rouges,an x-raps in the traditional saugeye sizes they would sell like hot cakes at this event.....


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Enjoyed Friday night and Saturday. Only bought stuff this year I know I will use. Here's a pic of everything but the Joshy's...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Enjoyed Friday night and Saturday. Only bought stuff this year I know I will use. Here's a pic of everything but the Joshy's...
> View attachment 202465


I got some of the Case baits you got as well! I also bought a lot of Joshy's! Had a blast at the OGF and Joshy booths. By far the best spot in the show! 

Met a few members I did not previously know personally and was happy to do so!

Cannot wait to get out fishing and see if I can meet some more of y'all!

See y'all on the water!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I got some of the Case baits you got as well! I also bought a lot of Joshy's! Had a blast at the OGF and Joshy booths. By far the best spot in the show!
> 
> Met a few members I did not previously know personally and was happy to do so!
> 
> ...


The Case guy with big tache showed me a neat trick to keep a stick worm from sliding down the hook shank after a hit: When Texas rigging, use an O ring to secure the worm to the hook just below the eye. Pretty cool.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the video of Fishslim on the news is on my facebook page. Not sure if posting the link is frowned upon but its on there. We got caught in the snowstorm leaving and it took several hours to get home tonight. I got a chance to do a quick walk through thr main aisle today and I was very impressed with the variety and quality of what I saw. I think lots of good things were done by everyone involved. Even the customers/visitors seemed to have a better understanding of how to make the most of the expo this year. People were less timid and ready to chat, mingle, learn and make connections. It was very enjoyable. I almost pulled the trigger on another big swimbait rod but held off. I will post my small purchase. I have a feeling the shallow crank with the flash foil insert is going to smash some fish when they are shallow and hungry


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks to all who came by the Big Joshy Booth. The amount of people i met and talked with has my head spinning still. Was in my opinion one of the best shows i have attended let alone been a part of. 
Thanks as well for all the compliments on the seminars i really enjoy giving them,i have so many things going on in my head as i am speaking that i try to cram to much in at once instead of spending more time on certain things. If you have any questions from the seminar about what i was talking about p,m, me or if i did not cover something ask me and i will try to get it answered. 
Again congrats Ohio Ice on a job well done.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I was at the Icefishohio booth Saturday. It was another great show with many vendors and plenty of items that made me drool.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a great time. It was cool to match up faces with people I only knew from online. I was also amazed at how many made the trek up from southwest Ohio I must have seen twenty of those guys I did recognize besides meeting all the central Ohio guys. Thanks a lot to everybody that stopped by the booth to talk fishing or watch one of my seminars. When the only problem your show has is that it's growing by leaps and bounds things are looking pretty good.


----------



## Vic Coomer Lures (Aug 3, 2015)

bob Jones said:


> Went today and had a great time. Picked up some joshys and some vic coomer curly shads.all and all it was a very good show.


----------



## Vic Coomer Lures (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks so much! I hope you do well with the Curly Shadz!


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Vic Coomer Lures said:


> Thanks so much! I hope you do well with the Curly Shadz!


Thank you Vic


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I caught Troy's seminar on Saturday. I didn't really get a chance to talk to many people as I had my kiddos in tow. lol I enjoyed the seminar a lot. It reminded me that I need to get out and chase the saugeyes from time to time.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Vic Coomer Lures said:


> Thanks so much! I hope you do well with the Curly Shadz!


Picked up some more stock Vic. It was nice meeting you.
Derek


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought the show had improved from last year (not that last year was bad, just thought vendor offering was much better). Only stopped by for a couple hours late saturday but was impressed, wish I could have caught some of the seminars from local guys. Snagged some curly tails from the Vic Coomer booth in some nice saugeye colors. Hopefully all the skim is gone this week and I can bust them out! Got some of the new j5 jigs Joshy had out too, they look perfect as for the bigger swims and the best option out there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of bummed I didnt get up there on Sunday as I wanted to grab a few lures from some folks. Vic being one of them


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Kind of bummed I didnt get up there on Sunday as I wanted to grab a few lures from some folks. Vic being one of them


They sell them at fisherman's warehouse too


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Had a great time and was really excited to see the turnout. I thought it was well put together and I know with as many people we had that next year will be a bigger venue and even more vendors. Hats off to all the people who made this happen and to those that drove to show support.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

rattlin jones said:


> only disappointment was the hog trough , no big fish and the water looked nasty.


According to the speaker that hosted the kids' seminar, the perch in the trough were in spawning, which is why the water wasn't cleaner. There was one pretty good size bass in there.


----------



## mizterp (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, I saw just one nice sized bass which was hanging out all the way toward the end of the trough during Mike Iaconelli's presentation on Saturday, and he just so happened to catch it when he casted the swimbait. It was very entertaining watching him reel it in, he put on a good show and it was fitting that he caught the biggest bass in the trough.


----------

